# 2010 Plan A....



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Everyone and their mother knows what Plan A of our 2010 offseason entails. Should the basketball gods smile kindly upon us and the stars align, how do we build a roster around his highness the LeBron James (aka LeBrosef-you heard it coined here first)? We have a range of options for rounding out our 15 man roster. With $38 million at your disposal, a $10 million expiring contract and a collection of above average young prospects, how do you make the Knicks into the best option for a LeBron championship?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know I have been one of the biggest doubters about this all happening but never considered the full circumstances of the 2010 offseason. While we lack tangible assets, our flexibility this offseason really goes a long way in persuading LeBron to come not just because of the fact that we can add another big time free agent but because of the fact that other teams can and likely will add a max level free agent to an already competitive team. Imagine Chris Bosh with Dwayne Wade. Imagine Joe Johnson with Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah. Imagine the Nets with John Wall and Amare Stoudamire. The Bucks are getting better every game and will not be the only young gun team figuring to be major players in the playoffs down the road. Young teams like the Blazers, Thunder and Grizzlies all are serious players and only figure to get better. Lebron needs to stay ahead of these Joneses and the fact that the Cavs lack any real future with their supporting cast and the fact that they can not legitimately improve this cast (no cap space) means that LeBron has to consider our offer all the more. We're the only team capable of bringing in two all-stars and one of the only teams willing to go above and beyond the luxury tax to build a winner. As good as he has been, history has shown that every Jordan needs his Pippen. The Knicks can give LeBron his this offseason......


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Can LeBron and Chris Paul work together?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Dirk Nowitiki is actually a prime candidate to be the "Pippen" to LeBron's "MJ." He is most likely going to opt out and might be much more likely to leave the Mavericks after yet another 1st round exit. I have never considered Dirk to be a player capable of carrying a team or one that creates easier opportunities for his team, which is why he would be best suited as the 1b option as opposed to 1a. Assuming that we have LeBron in the bag for $15 million per, we should pursue a sign and trade for Dirk. I think a 3-way deal involving the Wolves, Mavericks (obviously) and the Knicks could work.

1.) Knicks sign LeBron James

2.) 
*Knicks Trade:* David Lee (sign-and-trade); Danilo Gallinari; Toney Douglas; Wilson Chandler; $3 million cash
*Knicks Receive:* Dirk Nowitiki (sign-and-trade); Jason Kidd; Jose Juan Barea

*Wolves Trade:* Ricky Rubio (draft rights); Ramon Sessions; Sasha Pavlovic
*Wolves Receive:* Danilo Gallinari; Toney Douglas; $3 million cash

*Mavericks Trade:* Dirk Nowitiki, Jason Kidd, Juan Jose Barea
*Mavericks Receive:* Ricky Rubio (draft rights); David Lee; Ramon Sessions; Wilson Chandler; $10 million cap relief

The deal works for all teams involved. The Mavericks clear cap sace about $12 million worth, grab a potential franchise player in Rubio and a quasi-allstar type player in David Lee. They also would get Ramon Sessions who is an excellent stand in until they can bring Rubio here and develop him; in addition to Wilson Chandler who is a solid role player.

The Wolves, get a sharp-shooter that they need a lot more than Rubio's rights and a PG that actually fits the triangle.

3.) 
*Knicks Trade (to the Warriors): *Bill Walker; Eddy Curry; $3 million cash
*Knicks Receive: *Andris Biedrins

The Warriors have no real use for Biedrins especially if they revisit the Mayo deal this summer. Although he is grossly overpaid, he fits the Knicks uptempo system and provides the team with one of the few centers capable of serving as a defensive backbone for this style of play. 

*At this point, we'd still have $21 in cap space to play with.* One would assume that we should sign Joe Johnson but at 29 years old and with LeBron and Dirk, I doubt he'd be worth the investment considering the price tag he'll command. I think we should look to acquire role players with the money particularly these guys.....

4.) Knicks sign Mike Miller (~$6 million per year)
5.) Knicks sign Josh Childress (~$7 million per year-assuming ATL doesn't match)
6.) Knicks sign Louis Amundson (~$3 million per year)
7.) Knicks sign Earl Barron (~$2.5 million per year)
8.) Knicks sign Sergio Rodriquez (~$2.5 million per year)

....This would leave us with the league minimum afterward to fill out the roster. In either case, I think this squad is championship caliber....

*STARTERS*
Jason Kidd...PG
Josh Childress...SG
LeBron James...SF
Dirk Nowitizki...PF
Andris Biedrins...C
*ROTATION*
Sergio Rodriquez...PG
Jose Juan Barea...G
Mike Miller....G/F
Louis Amundson...PF
Earl Barron...C


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LeBron and a robin (Gasol type) is plan A. After that we find complementary players. 

LeBron probably is not coming here though. I just hope we are not going to end up giving a max contract to Joe Johnson or Chris Bosh.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> LeBron and a robin (Gasol type) is plan A. After that we find complementary players.
> 
> LeBron probably is not coming here though. I just hope we are not going to end up giving a max contract to Joe Johnson or Chris Bosh.


"LeBron and a robin" a plan A, is obvious. The question is who will that "robin" be? I don't think it is very easy to find that player because of how dominant LeBron is on the ball. Dirk and Joe Johnson are the only two players that I think fit because they can shoot and move without the ball. Other than them, any and every allstar is ball dominant as well and would not be worth the price tag if we had them off the ball.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I mean it won't happen, but someone like Bosh to play Robin and then find a defensive minded center to start at the 5. Something like that would work. It won't happen, but those two and a defensive minded big would be a grand slam.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

If Cleveland goes down in this series to Boston, he's done with them. Even if they don't he still might be done with them. Cleveland is losing O'Neal, they have zero bargaining chips going into the off-season, and their best supporting player is Mo Williams. Antawn Jamison will be 34. The list of problems with their roster goes on and on. Also, no matter how bad of a coach you think D'Antoni is, Mike Brown is considerably worse.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> I mean it won't happen, but someone like Bosh to play Robin and then find a defensive minded center to start at the 5. Something like that would work. It won't happen, but those two and a defensive minded big would be a grand slam.


Bosh's only real value comes from his ability to score the ball. Without that, he offers little in the way of intangibles. On the Raptors, Bosh was the focal point of the offense and handled the ball a great deal. On a team with LeBron James, he essentially becomes a pick and roll/pop guy with the occassional high post iso. I don't think the money he'll demand will be equivalent to what he'd be able to produce on the court given these circumstances.

And I wouldn't be so sure to eliminate LeBron from our free agent discussion. I have been skeptical of this 2010 plan BUT think that LeBron would give us a serious shot should the Cavs fall short again, which they likely will (fingers crossed). If they lose to Boston, I think he bolts after realizing that he needs a 2nd tier player to be a legitimate threat.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> If Cleveland goes down in this series to Boston, he's done with them. Even if they don't he still might be done with them. Cleveland is losing O'Neal, they have zero bargaining chips going into the off-season, and their best supporting player is Mo Williams. Antawn Jamison will be 34. The list of problems with their roster goes on and on. Also, no matter how bad of a coach you think D'Antoni is, Mike Brown is considerably worse.


Agreed. I got my fingers crossed, hoping the Cavs lose in the second round. With LeBron's elbow injury, it is a realistic prospect and one that would change the fortunes of our franchise.


----------

